# Probleme carte SD



## Krystoff (3 Juin 2016)

Bonjour

J'ai un souci avec ma carte SD Sandisk SDHC 32gb.
Je m'en sert pour sauvegarder mes fichiers importants.
Elle est constamment dans le lecteur de carte de mon macbook air 2015.

Le problème est que maintenant, elle est tres longue a monter et a éjecter.
Je ne peux plus copier le contenu de la carte ailleurs par ce que le finder indique en permanence;
"Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car l’élément « xxxx» est utilisé. (quel que soit le genre de fichier, pdf, jpeg, mp4, PSD etc..)

J'ai essayé de la copier sur un PC sous W10, sans resultats.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour sauver ce qu'elle contient svp ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

Salut *Krystoff
*
Ta carte a une table de partition *MBR* et sa partition principale un format de système de fichiers *exFAT* : _nil obstat !_ en principe à une opération de récupération. D'où :

Le volume *SD Card* de ta carte bien apparent sous forme d'icône sur ton Bureau, va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
rsync -avE /Volumes/SD\ Card Desktop
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) => cette commande appelle l'utilitaire de clonage *rsync* avec les options d'archive conforme (*-a*), de verbosité (*-v* - pour ne pas que tu t'ennuies en croyant qu'il ne se passe rien, mais bien quelque chose inversement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et de préservation des attributs étendus (*-E*) combinées (*-avE*) avec comme "_source_" le volume monté de ta carte (*/Volumes/SD\ Card*) et comme "_destination_" ton Bureau de compte (*Desktop*).

=> si tout se passe normalement, tu devrais voir se créer sur ton Bureau un dossier du même nom que le volume de ta carte = *SD Card* et s'afficher en continu, terme à terme, le déroulement de l'opération de clonage des fichiers. Si c'est bien le cas, attends la fin de cet affichage et le retour de l'invite de commande à ton nom d'utilisateur, de type *krystoff$* (ça peut prendre du temps s'il y a des Go de données) : tu devrais alors retrouver dans le dossier *SD Card* du Bureau une arborescence-miroir de celle du volume de ta carte, avec identité de fichiers terminaux.

☞ à toi de dire si ça a marché...


----------



## Krystoff (4 Juin 2016)

Super! 
Merci pour cette réponse rapide, détaillée et efficace.

Donc ça a fonctionné, ou tout du moins en partie.
Apres plusieurs heures le processus c'est donc terminé, mais le dossier est 2 fois moins volumineux que le dossier de départ.

Dois je en conclure que ce qui est manquant est perdu ?




Merci


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2016)

Demi-succès - ou demi-échec ?

Je te propose alors de procéder à une opération analogue, en variant l'utilitaire de clonage appelé par la commande afin que tu puisses vérifier le résultat du travail en terme de poids du dossier.

(tu peux peut-être au préalable décharger le dossier actuel *SD Card* de ton Bureau et le logger ailleurs - DDE ou autre dossier de ton compte - parce que le Finder, qui gère le répertoire *Desktop* comme source d'affichage à l'écran, aime assez modérément que ce répertoire soit surchargé)

*- a)* tu relances le «Terminal» et comme l'utilitaire que je vais te passer, à la différence de *rsync*, ne recopie pas le dossier parent de la source sur la destination, mais seulement les éléments enfants, il faut donc au préalable créer un dossier d'accueil sur ton Bureau. Tu n'as qu'à faire un copier-coller de la commande :

```
mkdir Desktop/SD\ Card\ 1
```
 et ↩︎ => en retour, tu vois s'afficher sur ton Bureau de session un dossier vide *SD Card 1* (il faut bien indexer les intitulés, au cas où la série se continuerait...).

----------​
*- b)* puis (l'icône du volume *SD Card* de ta carte toujours apparente sur ton Bureau), tu passes cette nouvelle commande de clonage (copier-coller) :

```
sudo ditto /Volumes/SD\ Card Desktop/SD\ Card\ 1
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ => cette commande appelle l'utilitaire *ditto* (i.e. : redite) avec les 2 mentions du répertoire-source (le volume *SD Card*) et du répertoire-destination (le dossier *SD Card 1*) - le tout préfacé par *sudo* (*s*ubstitue *u*ser *do* : opérer en qualité d'utilisateur substitué : *root* par défaut).

----------​
=> la commande *ditto* n'est pas verbeuse mais mutique : attendre le temps qu'il faut (le pointeur de la fenêtre du «Terminal» immobilisé à la marge) le retour de l'invite de commande de type *krystoff$* comme signal de complétion de l'opération. J'ai mis *sudo* au cas où ça permettrait de copier des éléments qu'aurait écartés *rsync *pour des raisons d'autorisations insuffisantes. J'ai une prédilection pour *rsync*, qui agit avec beaucoup de « doigté » disons - mais il est possible que *ditto*, beaucoup plus frustre et expéditif (pour ne pas dire brutal), récupère davantage de contenu.

☞ à toi de dire encore si ça a (mieux) marché [j'ai encore d'autres lièvres dans ma gibecière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Krystoff (5 Juin 2016)

Merci pour cette nouvelle réponse 

Et bien non, ça donne a peu prêt le meme résultat.

Je veux bien un autre lievre si tu as le temps 

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

Krystoff a dit:


> Je veux bien un autre lievre si tu as le temps



J'ai mieux qu'un lièvre musard : une tortue de compétition (dont on sait d'après la fable qu'elle termine la course au contraire du premier) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Parce qu'il est temps de changer son fusil d'épaule - je veux dire d'espèce d'auxiliaire. Ce qui me le fait dire, c'est le type de message d'erreur retourné par *ditto* : « *input / output error* ». Ce message est toujours critique, car il signale des échecs de lecture des données écrites sur un certain nombre de blocs d'une partition déterminée. La faute en étant souvent à un disque moribond.

Mais pour que je puisse construire exactement la nouvelle commande, il faudrait que dans le «Terminal», ta carte SD toujours attachée à ton Mac, tu passes auparavant la commande (purement informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 qui va te retourner le tableau des disques attachés au Mac, en interne et en externe, avec leurs partitions et les identifiants de *devices* de ces partitions => peux-tu en faire un copier-coller ici (pas de capture-image) ?

Et il faudrait que tu me dises aussi si le volume actuel de ton OS a assez d'espace libre pour recevoir un fichier-image de *32 Go* ? SI non, il faudrait que tu disposes d'un périphérique (genre un DDE avec un volume de stockage comportant assez d'espace libre) => dans ce dernier cas, attache-le à ton Mac avant la commande *diskutil list* ci-dessus que je puisse lire son identifiant logique (et signale-moi le nom de volume de ce périphérique utilisable).


----------



## Krystoff (5 Juin 2016)

Ok cool 

J'ai placé la carte dans un autre macbook qui vient d'être formaté, donc il y a largement l'espace suffisant 

Voici le résultat de la commande:

Last login: Sun Jun  5 00:29:52 on ttys000

macbook-de-admin:~ admin$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     119.2 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.9 GB    disk1

  1:               Windows_NTFS SD Card                 31.9 GB    disk1s1

macbook-de-admin:~ admin$ 


Merci


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

Bon alors voici ce que je te propose (dans le «Terminal) :

[MODE_TORTUE : ON]

*- a)* tu passes d'abord une commande de démontage du volume *SD Card* :

```
diskutil umount force /dev/disk1s1
```
 => en retour tu dois toucher un :

```
Volume SD Card on disk1s1 force-unmounted
```
 et tu dois voir disparaître l'icône du volume *SD Card* du Bureau de session (il ne faut pas démonter un volume *exFAT* d'un disque en table *MBR* graphiquement - via le Finder - car cette manœuvre éjecte le disque du même coup et rend la partition *disk1s1* inadressable).

*- b)* tu passes ensuite (copier-coller) la commande de recopie suivante :

```
sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/rdisk1s1 of=Desktop/SD\ Card\ 2.dmg conv=noerror,sync
```
 et ↩︎ + password à l'aveugle et ↩︎ => tu vas voir en retour immédiat de commande se créer sur ton Bureau de session une image-disque intitulée : *SD Card 2.dmg*.

Comme la commande *dd* est tout aussi mutique que la commande *ditto*, mais que le processus va prendre un temps fou (je t'explique plus bas), je te conseille pour savoir où en sont les choses de faire un *⌘I* dans le Finder sur cette image-disque, ce qui va t'afficher une fenêtre d'informations tout en haut de laquelle tu vas pouvoir suivre l'indexage _live_ continu du gain de taille de ce disque virtuel. Prends ton mal en patience : car la copie ne va pas être des quelques *7 Go* de données contenues dans le volume SD Card de ta carte - non ! elle va être carrément de l'espace-disque total de sa partition, soit *32 Go* !

C'est donc un énorme fichier "image-disque" qui va se créer sur ton Bureau de session. Sachant (j'ai expérimenté ma commande ce matin sur la partition démontée en volume d'une clé USB de 4 Go) que ça m'a pris environ 2H 30' pour 4 Go, tu n'as qu'à faire la multiplication qui s'applique à ton cas de figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il est possible que des variations de temps soient envisageables en cas de Carte SD plus rapide que ma clé USB qui est très lente. Mais par contre, mon disque interne était un SSD)

=> l'opération sera finie quand la fenêtre d'info du Finder t'affichera *32 Go* de taille de l'image-disque *SD Card 2.dmg* et que tu récupéreras l'invite de commande *admin$* dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» --> tu n'auras plus qu'à monter d'un double-clic l'image-disque *SD Card 2.dmg* et inspecter le contenu de données de son volume *SD Card 2 *=> et à rendre compte du résultat...​
[MODE_TORTUE : OFF]

♤​
[MODE_VERBOSE : ON]

Les messages d'erreurs retournés par *ditto* que tu as communiqués m'ont considérablement refroidi. En abrégé : ta carte SD est présumablement en fin de vie et à changer. Son heure a sans doute sonné ! Car les « *input / output error* » (erreurs d'entrée / sortie) signalent l'incapacité d'un processus à lire les données résidentes sur des séries de blocs de la partition d'un disque. Ce qui régulièrement découle d'un support-disque en fin de vie, voire d'un câble de transfert de données défaillant lorsqu'il s'agit d'un disque.

En de pareils cas, rien ne sert alors de faire appel à des « auxiliaires intelligents » (comme *rsync*  ou *ditto*), car ces utilitaires *UNIX* natifs de l'OS sont des cloneurs de données, càd. de séquences d'écritures mobilisant chacune n blocs, que la moindre « *input / output error* » de lecture d'un seul bloc impliqué invalide globalement.

Non : en pareil cas, il faut faire appel à un « crétin méthodique ». Rien de plus harassant pour l'intellect qu'un « crétin »  (parce que qu'il ne panne rien à rien, càd. ne gère pas le sens des signes, mais seulement leur tracé) ; mais par contre, rien de plus mortellement sérieux qu'un crétin « méthodique », car son souci du détail matériel ne défaille jamais.

L'utilitaire *dd* est un « crétin méthodique », car ce programme *UNIX* ne clone pas des données, mais recopie *bit à bit* l'espace d'une partition "_source_" sur l'espace d'une partition "_destination_" (qui peut être, comme dans ma commande, celle d'un disque virtuel *.dmg* créé _ad hoc_). En lui donnant comme unité de mesure *bs=512*, il va donc *bit à bit* aligner exactement 8 *bits* pour faire un *octet* ou *byte*, et il va aligner les octets par 512 pour constituer chaque fois un *bloc* ou *cluster* à partir de sa lecture atomique de la partition totale *SD Card* pour tout recopier exactement sur la partition de l'image disque *SD Card 2*.

Normalement, aucune erreur de donnée n'intervient, car *dd* se contente de décalquer les *bits* de la source sur la destination. L'option *noerror* couplée avec *sync* est là pour empêcher qu'une défaillance de lecture d'un *bit* ne donne lieu à un blocage, mais donne lieu à une inscription de (null) *bit* qui fasse passer quoi qu'il arrive au *bit* d'après, en respectant la congruence des alignements de 8 *bits* par *octet* et de 512 *octets* par *bloc*.

Évidemment, le crétin de service, passés les 7 Go de *bits* correspondant à tes données, va continuer à cloner *bit à bit* la suite de l'espace de la partition source, alors qu'aucune donnée d'écriture n'existe sur les blocs correspondants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. D'où le délai, pour atteindre la fin du parcours fixée à *32 Go* de capacité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[MODE_VERBOSE : OFF]

♧​


----------



## Krystoff (6 Juin 2016)

Bonjour 

Alors j'ai effectué la manipe hier a minuit.
12 heures après, le processus en est a 2,5GB, ça va donc prendre approximativement 6 jours et nuits pour le terminer.
Toutes les lignes sont constituées de :
dd: /dev/rdisk1s1: Input/output error
dd: /dev/rdisk1s1: Input/output error
Est ce que ça vaut le coup de laisser le macbook tourner non stop pendant 6 jours, ou alors ,est ce râpé a ton avis ?

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

Et moi qui trouvais que ma clé (super-lente intrinsèquement quoique fonctionnelle) occasionnait une opération des plus longue : en gros du 40' par Go - toi tu en es à du 4 H par Go, ce qui est proprement pathétique. Une Carte SD ne peut pas être normalement aussi lente - ça sent le sapin pour ta Carte SD, tout ça...

Pour ce qui est de l'arrêt ou non de *dd* : c'est toi qui vois. D'une part, la consommation de *CPU* par *dd*, quoique continue, reste minime et un Mac peut très bien supporter de ne pas être éteint une série de jours (mais si tu l'utilises en mode nomade, c'est une autre affaire) ; inversement, l'alignement de mentions : *Imput/output error* n'est guère encourageant. Les options que j'avais ajoutées à la commande : *conv=noerror,sync* font que *dd* ne va pas disjoncter malgré tout, mais respecter les alignements de *bits* même s'ils sont illisibles en remplaçant les mauvais par des (null)*bits*.

En se disant que chaque *Input/output error* peut ne cibler que quelques *bits* sur chaque série recopiée, je me demande quel peut en être l'impact en ce qui concerne les données globales.


----------



## Krystoff (6 Juin 2016)

Je n'utilise pas ce mac, donc je peux le laisser tourner sans problème.

Sachant que mes données ne dépassent pas 8GB, serait il possible d'arrêter le processus quand il aura atteint les 8GB, ou suis obligé d'attendre qu'il ai atteint les 32GB ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

Tu peux tenter d'arrêter passés les 8 Go  > tu vas bien voir si l'image-disque *SD Card 2.dmg* monte un volume ou si le système de fichiers du disque est considéré comme corrompu (je n'ai jamais tenté l'expérience).

Sinon, je peux te passer une autre commande qui ordonnera formellement à *dd* d'arrêter son travail à la marque de tel n° de *bloc* situé un peu au-delà des 8 Go. J'aimerais quand même au préalable avoir un aperçu de la distribution totale des *blocs* de ta carte. Est-ce que tu peux, sans fermer la fenêtre de tâche actuelle du «Terminal», faire un clic simple dessus pour remettre ce logiciel au premier plan et faire un *⌘N* qui t'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre vierge du «Terminal» ?

Dans cette dernière fenêtre, tu passes la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```
 qui te retourne le tableau de la distribution des blocs de ta carte > peux-tu en faire un copier-coller ici ? - Tu peux refermer cette dernière fenêtre seule ensuite.


----------



## Krystoff (6 Juin 2016)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses 

Voici le résultat:
Last login: Mon Jun  6 00:38:40 on ttys000

macbook-de-admin:~ admin$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1

Password:

    start      size  index  contents

        0         1         MBR

        1      8191         

      8192  62325760      1  MBR part 7

macbook-de-admin:~ admin$


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

Alors, si je me donne une limite de *9 GB* pour être sûr que toutes les données seront comprises en-deçà => cela fait *18874368 blocs*. Donc (après démontage du volume de la carte *SD Card* par la commande :

```
diskutil umount force /dev/disk1s1
```
 au cas où il aurait été remonté) la commande serait :

```
sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/rdisk1s1 of=Desktop/SD\ Card\ 3.dmg conv=noerror,sync count=18874368
```
 => ce qui générera d'entrée une nouvelle image-disque sur le Bureau intitulée *SD Card 3.dmg*.

Évidemment à n'activer que si le processus *dd* actuel est parvenu à complétion ou que tu l'aies arrêté vers la marque des *8 Go* d'après la fenêtre d'info du Finder. Et si l'image-disque en cours *SD Card 2.dmg* ne permet pas de monter un volume *SD Card 2*. Et si dans ce cas tu as supprimé cette image-disque de l'espace du Bureau afin de ne pas surcharger ce répertoire (ce qui fait beaucoup de « si »).

À 4H le Go, tu serais parti pour 36 heures d'opération quand même... Et ne pas oublier, si après arrêt forcé de *dd* à la marque des 8 Go un volume *SD Card 2* monte bien, que la nouvelle commande ci-dessus n'opérera rien de mieux, à part l'instruction intrinsèque d'arrêter à la marque du *bloc n°18874368*.


----------



## Krystoff (6 Juin 2016)

L'image disque en est a 5GB (en 24h00).
Pour l'instant je n'ai touché a rien.
Par contre en clinquant sur l'image disque, je peux la monter et voir mes documents.

J'ai pas tout compris.
Il faudrait que j'arrête ce processus et repartir de zéro pour un arrêt automatique a 8GB ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

Alors continue de... laisser opérer. Un jour de plus et tu auras dépassé la marque des 8 Go. En remontant à ce moment-là le volume de l'image-disque,  tu devrais pouvoir vérifier _grosso modo_ si l'arborescence complète de tes données (dossiers / sous-dossiers / fichiers) te paraît avoir été récupérée.

Si ça te paraît bien le cas, tu dois pouvoir arrêter *dd* et procéder à une vérification plus pointue. Et recopier tes données hors de l'image-disque.

[Pour ce qui est de ma dernière commande, incorporant un n° de bloc limite, tu n'as qu'à la laisser oisive (c'était au cas où l'image-disque *SD Card 2.dmg* n'aurait pas monté de volume et où il aurait fallu tout recommencer). 

Bien sûr, j'aurais pu d'entrée de jeu te passer une telle commande (l'idée m'en avait effleuré l'esprit dimanche), mais - la flemme dominicale aidant - j'en avais écarté l'option, parce que je n'imaginais pas que la tâche *dd* puisse opérer aussi lentement avec ta carte. Carte qui a l'air bien mal en point, pour donner lieu à une lecture de ses blocs 6 fois plus lente que ma clé USB qui doit bien être  une des plus lentes du monde...]


----------



## Krystoff (7 Juin 2016)

Ne t'excuse de rien, tu me rends un grand service.

Oui j'en suis bientot a 8GB

Puis je copier/coller le contenu de l'image (les fichiers semblent bon) sur un autre disque sans arreter dd ?
Si non, comment arreter dd stp ? 

Pour info, voici la carte qui a 4 mois et qui n' a servit qu'a stocker ces 8GB et qui est deja morte 
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B013UDL5RU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

A ce propos , connais tu une bonne carte a me conseiller comme remplaçante ?


----------



## daffyb (7 Juin 2016)

Krystoff a dit:


> Ne t'excuse de rien, tu me rends un grand service.
> 
> Oui j'en suis bientot a 8GB
> 
> ...


perso je prendrais du Samsung, et pourquoi pas du Pro ou Pro+


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

Salut *Krystoff
*
Mais alors, le « crétin méthodique » (la tortue *dd*) est en train de remporter la course ?

Alors voici quelques tuyaux pour gérer ton processus *dd* en train de s'effectuer en avant-plan de la fenêtre de ton «Terminal» :

*- a)* pour mettre en pause la tâche *dd* (sans la supprimer - elle se conservera alors en mémoire) => tu fais un clic sur la fenêtre du «Terminal» pour ramener ce logiciel à l'avant-plan, et tu enchaînes sur ton clavier par la combinaison de touches : *Ctrl Z* => tu vas alors obtenir le retour d'affiche :

```
[1]+  Stopped     sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/rdisk1s1 of=Desktop/SD\ Card\ 2.dmg conv=noerror,sync
```
 avec récupération de l'invite de commande *admin$*.


*- b)* pour relancer ton processus *dd* mis en pause mais toujours défini en mémoire => tu saisis dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» la commande :

```
fg
```
 et ↩︎ --> ce qui équivaut à relancer le processus en mode *f*ore*g*round (tâche d'avant-plan) => tu pourras vérifier dans la fenêtre d'info du Finder une reprise de l'affichage de gain de poids de l'image-disque *SD Card 2.dmg*.


*- c)* pour tuer carrément la tâche du processus *dd* => tu fais un clic sur la fenêtre du «Terminal» pour ramener ce logiciel à l'avant-plan, et tu enchaînes par la combinaison de touches :* Ctrl C* => en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le résumé de l'opération *dd* et tu vas récupérer l'invite de commande *admin$* - ce qui te permet de quitter formellement le «Terminal» par *⌘Q*.​
=> tu peux donc (par exemple) mettre *dd* en pause par un *Ctrl Z* > monter l'image-disque > copier tes fichiers hors du volume *SD Card 2* > et s'il y avait lieu seulement > relancer la tâche *dd* par la commande *fg* (le montage du volume de l'image-disque n'importe pas) > sachant qu'à tout moment, si tu en as marre et veux mettre fin à cette histoire --> un *Ctrl C* sur la fenêtre du «Terminal» "coupe court carrément le cou" du processus *dd*...

--------------------​Je ne me suis jamais servi de cartes-mémoire. Aucune idée de ce qui vaut le mieux ou le pire.

En tout cas, une fois ta récupération définitivement bouclée, je te conseille (dans le dérisoire «Utilitaire de Disque» d'«El Capitan») de reformater le volume de ta carte, voire effacer totalement son disque. Si tu ne l'utilises jamais avec un PC, alors => Table de Partition *GUID* pour le disque et format *OS X étendu (journalisé)* pour le volume (au lieu de *MBR* pour la table du disque et *exFAT* pour le format du volume si tu voulais garder un périphérique utilisable avec les 2 plates-formes : PC & Mac) => fais des essais alors de copier des fichiers > éditer > effacer => voir si ça marche ou non.

=> personnellement, ma confiance serait quand même plutôt plombée par rapport à ce périphérique...


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2016)

Clé USB, cartes SD voire microSD... ne sont pas des périphériques de stockage fiables. 
Si vous tenez à en utiliser, faites en sorte d'avoir toujours une copie de vos fichiers importants sur d'autres supports, voire faites regulierement des doubles de vos cartes SD les plus "précieuses". 

Concernant cette récupération en cours (on aurait tendance à écrire "en long" plutot qu'"en court"  ), j'espère que ce n'est pas uniquement la table des fichiers qui est reconstituée et que les fichiers eux meme seront bien lisibles!


----------



## Krystoff (10 Juin 2016)

Desolé j'ai tardé a repondre.

Donc apres avoir atteint les 8 GB, j'ai attendu encore 1 heure ou 2.
J'ai retrouvé le macbook planté, ecran noir et ventilo a fond.
Quand j'ai enfin pu le redémarrer, l'image était toujours presente sur le bureau, avec les fichiers dedans.. 

J'ai pu tout copier sur un DD externe, j'ai formaté la carte SD en OS X etendu et elle semble fonctionner normalement.

Je n'ai pas eu le courrage de verifier tous les fichiers, mais ils ne semblent pas corrompus.

Donc un immense merci a toi Macomaniac 

Daffyb, je vais voir du coté de Samsung alors, merci 

Remy, oui tu as raison, c'est justement quand je me suis decidé a sauvegarder le contenu de la carte que j'ai vu qu'elle commençait a planter...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

*Krystoff*

On ne connaît toujours pas la nature de la défaillance de ta carte, finalement. Erreurs logiques dans le système de fichiers *exFAT*, qu'un simple reformatage a corrigées ? Ou problème inhérent au *device* lui-même ?

Tu pourrais t'amuser à faire un test, une fois ta carte ré-initialisée logiquement en mode Apple => tu y copies (pour test simplement) dans les *700 Mo* de données (fichiers de toute espèce) - pas plus. Ensuite, en supposant que tu lui aies reconduit le même nom de volume que l'originel = *SD Card* =>

*- 1°* tu t'amuses à repasser la commande *rsync* que je t'avais donnée :

```
rsync -avE /Volumes/SD\ Card Desktop
```

♤​
*- 2°* puis, pour la commande *ditto* , d'abord un :

```
mkdir Desktop/SD\ Card\ 1
```
 pour créer un dossier de destination *SD Card 1* (que *ditto* ne crée pas) ; et ensuite un :

```
ditto /Volumes/SD\ Card Desktop/SD\ Card\ 1
```
 pour voir si tu obtiens une recopie dans un dossier de ton Bureau sans messages d'« *Input / output error* ».

♧​
*- 3°* enfin si ta patience n'était pas émoussée, tu pourrais conclure tes tests par *dd*, en adaptant le scénario ainsi => d'abord, une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 devrait, si tu n'as pas d'autre périphérique attaché au Mac, te montrer que l'indentifiant de *device* de ta partition *SD Card* n'est plus *disk1s1* mais bien *disk1s2* (car, dans une *Table de Partition GUID*, il y a toujours par défaut une petite partition d'en-tête *EFI disk1s1* de 209 Mo, la partition de stockage destinée à l'utilisateur intervenant en 2è position - ce qui n'est pas le cas lorsque tu as une *Table de Partition MBR*, où il n'y a pas d'en-tête logique de la table, mais où la partition de stockage occupe d'entrée le rang n°1).

--------------------​
Cette vérification faite, la commande de démontage formel du volume *SD Card* adaptée à ce n° de *device* serait donc :

```
diskutil umount /dev/disk1s2
```

--------------------​
À présent, en supposant que tu t'en soies tenu expérimentalement à ne copier que dans les *700 Mo* de données seulement, tu pourrais passer la commande suivante :

```
sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/rdisk1s2 of=Desktop/SD\ Card\ 2.dmg conv=noerror,sync count=1740800
```
 ce qui commanderait à *dd* de récupérer les *850 premiers MB* de la partition seulement dans une image-disque *SD Card 2.dmg* => il serait instructif que tu observes, dans une fenêtre d'info du Finder ouverte par *⌘I* sur l'image-disque, combien de temps il faut à *dd* pour opérer ce travail (si la vitesse d'exécution de la tâche s'est améliorée, ou si elle reste toujours aussi pathétiquement lente - débit calculable en rapportant le temps d'opération total à la taille finale en Mo de l'image-disque).

♡​
Ces petits tests (beaucoup plus courts, vue la faible taille des données impliquées) te permettraient peut-être de savoir, le dispositif logique de ta carte en principe sans erreurs, si le périphérique lui-même réagit correctement désormais, ou s'il y a toujours des problèmes d'accès (erreurs, lenteur).


----------



## Krystoff (10 Juin 2016)

Salut macomaniac

J'ai deja recopié mes 7,5gb sur la carte.

1ere commande = copie des 7,5GB sur le bureau en environ 3 minutes.


Ditto, ca marche pas:
Last login: Fri Jun 10 12:00:13 on ttys000
Erreur:~ JCC$ mkdir Desktop/SD\ Card\ 1
Erreur:~ JCC$ ditto /Volumes/SD\ Card Desktop/SD\ Card\ 1
ditto: /Volumes/SD Card/./.DocumentRevisions-V100: Permission denied
ditto: /Volumes/SD Card/./.Trashes: Permission denied

ps Erreur est le nom du mac 


Erreur:~ JCC$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                7232EA59-25A2-4F16-93D3-9C6173C92A3E
                                Unencrypted
/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.9 GB    disk2
  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
  2:                  Apple_HFS SD Card                 31.6 GB    disk2s2
Erreur:~ JCC$

Les autres commandes ne fonctionnent pas.

Mais en tout cas, encore merci


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

Pour la commande *ditto*, il faut alors que tu préfixes par *sudo*, pour éléver tes permissions =>

```
sudo ditto /Volumes/SD\ Card Desktop/SD\ Card\ 1
```
 (à condition que tu aies bien créé un dossier* SD Card 1* au préalable sur ton Bureau). Tu va devoir frapper ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle.

--------------------​
Pour la commande *dd* : comme tu as un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition de ton OS *disk0s2* du *disk0* de ton Mac, ce format rejette un *Volume Logique* évalué comme *disk1* => par suite, le disque de ta carte est identifié comme *disk2*, et donc la partition *SD Card* comme *disk2s2*. La commande *dd* que je t'ai repassée supposait que le disque de la carte était *disk1* et pas *disk2*, et que la partition *SD Card* était *disk1s2* et pas *disk2s2*. Il faut tout reprendre avec la nouvelle valeur *disk2s2*. Et aussi : si tu as *7,5 Go* de données sur ta carte, alors je modifie la quantité de blocs (avec une bonne marge = 9 Go) =>

- a) d'abord démontage du volume :

```
diskutil umount force /dev/disk2s2
```

- b) puis commande *dd* :

```
sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/rdisk2s2 of=Desktop/SD\ Card\ 2.dmg conv=noerror,sync count=18874368
```

--------------------​


----------

